# Haunt On The Hill



## Vlad

I found this on another forum, and had to share it. This young lady made it as a funny school project, but it is sooooo good. I got a good laugh out of it.
http://www.hauntonthehill.com/movie.htm


----------



## Zombie-F

Cool little movie Vlad. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was pretty cool.
If you look real close, the first scene of the costume ball are friends of mine.
That was Thirsty and Kitty aka Dave and Marsha.
They are from MI too.


----------



## HibLaGrande

hehehe!


----------



## sgtdrpepper

My god that is funny as hell!! thanks Vlad for sharing. I only wish there was that kind of competetion here, that would keep me motivated.

Sgt


----------



## Michigal

*Roflmao!!!*

That was sooooo good. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


----------



## DeathTouch

I really enjoyed that video. It was cool


----------



## HibLaGrande

I have seen her picture somewhere before.


----------



## DeathTouch

But when she said Halloween is for scaring the Sh** out of little children, I thought that was so cool. Is Zombie's word censor on? I just want to say that was a direct quote and nothing that came ouf of my mouth.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, you know me. I had to send her an email. I hope she doesn't get mad at me like Elvira did. I made peace with Elvira don't you worry. LOL. But I did tell her that I am not one of those stalkers that you read about in the papers. This should put her mind to rest. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DT wrote "LOL. But I did tell her that I am not one of those stalkers that you read about in the papers.

That's so funny, I told here your were.


----------



## Dr Morbius

That was funny...Kinda like how I pictured Deathtouch competing with Krough...What _does_ your tombstone say on it DT? hehe


----------



## DeathTouch

You think is funny now, but I told her where the forum is and this thread. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey, if we get another haunter out of it, that's cool.

I e-mailed her too. I'm such a dork.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We are! I did see your post in her guest book. It's just below mine!


----------



## Sinister

That was pretty funny ****. Gotta love someone who has a macabre sense of humor about things. :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch

It makes me happy when you take another haunter under your wing.[weeping]


----------



## TipoDeemin

Ahhhh, perfect! It captures the spirit of the elusive thing that is haunting.


----------



## grapegrl

That was awesome...I loved the ending!


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> That was funny...Kinda like how I pictured Deathtouch competing with Krough...What _does_ your tombstone say on it DT? hehe


I thought about that too. Jinx, double jinx... I pictured it where I am at Krough's house dressed as a barbarian. And I turn and look at Stumpy and friends and I say. "What's in your stumpy?' Like the credit card commercials. Then I take my ax and rip thru stumpy's head like a knife thru butter. It might not make prime time but I am still game.


----------



## Hella

That was very funny Vlad, thanks for sharing it, wonder if the Orbachs have any idea what is in store for them yet...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Vlad, how long have you been on GhostDroppings?


----------



## Vlad

A fella could take that two ways, lol, or maybe even three! I've belonged to that site for a long time, but don't often actively participate, although I do regularly read through it. It's a very awkward site to use. There aren't enough different categories, you can't tell who's added to a post, hovering over the thread title doesn't give you a preview, basically it's a clumsy site. But haunt talk is good no matter where you find it. Much to Zombie's dismay, I've been hanging out here more than anywhere else.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vlad said:


> Much to Zombie's dismay, I've been hanging out here more than anywhere else.


Do we need to talk dirty to you, to have you stick around here more


----------



## trishaanne

Jeff....please don't encourage him! He's incorrigible enough as it is!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> Jeff....please don't encourage him! He's incorrigible enough as it is!


It's mostly for me, I like to talk dirty


----------



## hauntguy

it sounds great, but cannot get the video part to play

could someone maybe email me the movie?

many thanks

[email protected]


----------



## DeathTouch

Has anyone checked her site lately? She put a comment about all the messages that she got about the video.


----------



## Zombie-F

From her site:
"Like unpleasamt street, where they don't realize that I've been reading their comments since day one!"

How can we drag her (kicking and screaming) out of hiding?


----------



## HotH

Man, you guys are so lame! I mean all you do is sit here talking about some lame movie! And the girl in that movie is so lame! I mean just look at her....who does she think she is?! Don't you have anything better to do with your time!


----------



## DeathTouch

HotH said:


> Man, you guys are so lame! I mean all you do is sit here talking about some lame movie! And the girl in that movie is so lame! I mean just look at her....who does she think she is?! Don't you have anything better to do with your time!


I would defend her, but I know who you are. Its her everybody. We are glad you are here. I love your video.


----------



## HotH

well I figured it was time to show my face around here. Plus, Vlad e-mailed me and told me I had to come here. Anyway, thanks for the compliments. I showed the video to my extended family when they were here for Passover (what a Jewish thing to do eh?) and my cousin said it was as funny as American Pie. So, basically my movie is as funny as a teen sex comedy?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you let the old family live. LOL.


----------



## HotH

DeathTouch said:


> Did you let the old family live. LOL.


Oh, there's no stopping the Orbachs of Briar Hill! One day....maybe one day! Now I have to make coppies of the film because everyone keeps telling me that I have to give The Orbachs a copy before they discover it on the net. I'm so worried that they'll hate me! I'm very fragile!

When asking them to do an interview, I never told them about the rivalry aspect of thsi film!


----------



## DeathTouch

I have a neigbhor like that. But after I started putting Halloween stuff up, we don’t talk any more. He is just an uppie Halloween Haunter wantabe.


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, you should introduce yourself in the Welcome room. So everyone can say hi.


----------



## Dr Morbius

HotH said:


> Oh, there's no stopping the Orbachs of Briar Hill! One day....maybe one day! Now I have to make coppies of the film because everyone keeps telling me that I have to give The Orbachs a copy before they discover it on the net. I'm so worried that they'll hate me! I'm very fragile!
> 
> When asking them to do an interview, I never told them about the rivalry aspect of thsi film!


You should tell them! If they are really avid haunters, they would appreicate the film and find it as entertaining as I did...also, it really is a compliment to them.


----------



## Zombie-F

HotH said:


> Oh, there's no stopping the Orbachs of Briar Hill! One day....maybe one day! Now I have to make coppies of the film because everyone keeps telling me that I have to give The Orbachs a copy before they discover it on the net. I'm so worried that they'll hate me! I'm very fragile!
> 
> When asking them to do an interview, I never told them about the rivalry aspect of thsi film!


You've got one thing in your favor... youth. Eventually they'll be too old to bother with it any more and then you can swoop down and reap the benefits.


----------



## HotH

Well, I was going to say that, the thing about them getting old, but then decided not to, in case you all thought I was mean for saying such a thing. Glad to see that the people here share my thinking!


----------



## DeathTouch

HotH said:


> Well, I was going to say that, the thing about them getting old, but then decided not to, in case you all thought I was mean for saying such a thing. Glad to see that the people here share my thinking!


The good thing is, when they die, you can use them in your haunt. I am a bad boy.

The bad thing is Dr. Morbius would want to animated them. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> The good thing is, when they die, you can use them in your haunt. I am a bad boy.
> 
> The bad thing is Dr. Morbius would want to animated them. LOL.


 You mean.._Reanimate_ them..Bwaahahahaaa!


----------



## Zombie-F

Dr Morbius said:


> You mean.._Reanimate_ them..Bwaahahahaaa!


Mad science _is_ the best kind of science.


----------



## Vlad

Hey Rachel, thanks for stopping in. Vlad always gets his haunter, lol. Notice how quickly you're thread has changed into "Honey, I killed the neighbors"? As far as the Orbachs go, I smell a sequel coming on......


----------



## DeathTouch

Sequeal...Sequeal...Sequeal...[chanting] Road trip! Road trip! Road trip![Chanting]


----------



## HibLaGrande

Hey HotH, have you ever been to the South Bend IN. area? this is not a come on..... you just look so damn familiar. it's buggin the hell out of me.
BTW nice moving picture show. "the point of halloween is not competition, it's for scaring the **** out of little children"


----------



## HotH

No I have not ever been to South Bend IN. I have no clue where that even is. I live in Canada. However I do go to the states a lot, but not to where you mentioned.

The school screening of my film is in 10 days. Once I get my mark on the video, I'll have to let everyone know because people keep asking me! I get the feeling that if I don't get an A, my teacher will have to hide because a lot of people will be after him!


----------



## Dr Morbius

HotH said:


> The school screening of my film is in 10 days. Once I get my mark on the video, I'll have to let everyone know because people keep asking me! I get the feeling that if I don't get an A, my teacher will have to hide because a lot of people will be after him!


I'll bring the Duct tape..DT, you strip his clothes off...Heresjohnny, you bring the staplegun and bunny ears....hehe


----------



## claymud

Dr Morbius said:


> I'll bring the Duct tape..DT, you strip his clothes off...Heresjohnny, you bring the staplegun and bunny ears....hehe


 Now you may think this is somthing that would never happen... but trust me, Mrs Henderson has never failed me on a math test scince.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Dr Morbius said:


> I'll bring the Duct tape..DT, you strip his clothes off...Heresjohnny, you bring the staplegun and bunny ears....hehe


I thought it was my turn to bring the bunny ears!


----------



## DeathTouch

Did Dr. Morius say I had to strip my cloths off? I am just not that kind of huanter.(I never) I am more of a creative haunter, not haunters gone wild.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy Crap!
Miss one day and look what happens. Go figure!
What else can one add to this thread that hasn't been mentioned?
Practically nothing, well almost nothing. I did see something about DT removing clothes. Really wish you wouldn't


----------



## claymud

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ...well almost nothing. I did see something about DT removing clothes. Really wish you wouldn't


 Yeah, I think that would make more people blind faster then those vids Sinisters been posting.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> Did Dr. Morius say I had to strip my cloths off? I am just not that kind of huanter.(I never) I am more of a creative haunter, not haunters gone wild.


I was refering to HotH's math teacher..Your job...It was an inside joke about chat night the other night.


----------



## DeathTouch

You are very sensitive haunter Dr. M. But what I said was an inside joke to go inside of your joke. I just twisted what you said around. Does that make sense?


----------



## Dr Morbius

My dear dear friend...It is you who are the sensitive one, for you see, I twisted your inside joke about my inside joke inside-out...and thereby releasing the very response you just posted! yo have fallen into my trap! MWaahahhaaa!:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DT, the way it looks to me is, it is all inside. Like in between your ears? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Dr. I guess that last post also applies to you too!


----------



## claymud

Little known fact, I twisted around ur inside jokes so it made my own very outside public joke... so who gets the last twisted inside laugh now!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, no both are you are wrong. I waited till both of you thought you had the inside last laugh. But it is I who had the last laugh. [Evil Laugh]


----------



## claymud

God... see what inside jokes do! Nothing good well come from this... *Shakes head* But at least it well be funny to watch


----------



## Dr Morbius

I was just kidding..I didn't mean to satisfy your bloodlust, clay...jees!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Am I bringing the bunny ears or not!!


----------



## DeathTouch

As I had planned all along. You are at each other throats. My inside Foo is stronger than your Foo. You Fooo! I can go in an out faster than a 17 year old virgin. I pity your Foo. Maybe you need to get “Inside Foo for dummies.”-Inside jokes – hidden meaning by Foo Man Choo.

Oh, how did we get off the subject? And yes you can bring your bunny ears.


----------



## claymud

Little known fact DT my teatcher (Mr. T) Taught me the art of pitting the Foo... so I of course WIN!


----------



## DeathTouch

Claymud your teacher isn’t Mr. T, so don’t foo with me (Hey that rhymes) 

You guys have taken something so beautiful, as Haunt on the Hill, and turned it into something else. I am really shocked and embarrassed. (Giggling in the background) I hope you guys are happy. What are we teaching our new members anyway? That tomfoolery is acceptable behavior in this here forum. What about HotH’s feelings? What if she gets even and puts Dr. M, Claymud, and myself in her next video. What is she going to call it, Haunted Power Puff Girls? And Claymud isn’t to far away that she couldn’t do a road trip to his house. You guys sicken me. (Laughing out Loud)


----------



## HotH

It wouldn't be possible for you to hurt my feelings, as I have absolutely no clue what you guys are going on about! But if your goal was to confuse the hell out of me, you succeeded!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's it!
I've got you both by the ears and hauling you both down to the principles office. lol


----------



## claymud

wait FE... my ears too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got it claymud! lol


----------



## claymud

It was all DT's fault I swear!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey buddy, I 've had my ear pulled many a time and that line never worked for me either!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Once again HotH, welcome to the nut house!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HibLaGrande said:


> Once again HotH, welcome to the nut house!


I couldn't say that any better Hibla:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Yes, welcome HotH. As you can read, sometimes it's good to sit and watch the fur fly around here!!! However, posting with these guys can also be just as fun. I just hope your not allergic to fur!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's funny, but what I think you mean is back hair, not fur, right? lol


----------



## Death's Door

No, I meant fur (just another play on words) Are your trying to tell me you have back hair!!! You should go get a back waxing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too funny!
I don't, but I'm sure there are a few here.


----------



## Dr Morbius

My God...how did this discussion mutate from a really nice movie into waxing Jeff's back hair? I am truely frightened!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am too. This sounds like something I might cry about.


----------



## DeathTouch

FE has back hair? Whooaaaa. righteous brother!

Is that the kind of back hair that when you put your shirt on it goes crunch? Yukie!


----------



## Death's Door

Does it only show when there's a full moon?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I had some back hair, that means I would have hair on my chest as well.
I wouldn't mind a little hair on my chest


----------



## Death's Door

Oh now, now - Don't be sad. Like I said before, it probably comes out when there's a full moon.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have some fake chest hair if you want to buy it from me. Only 14.35 without shipping. But it is made of 100% dog hair. I ripped it out myself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks Man, I love the lick and stick stuff!


----------



## DeathTouch

Yuk, you are sick!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, you offered Buddy!

Does this mean that you're not going to put lotion on my back now?
I would hate to get sun poisoning


----------



## DeathTouch

I offered for you to wear it, not eat it.

IF you have that much hair on your back you won't need lotion.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> IF you have that much hair on your back you won't need lotion.


That would be true, but I have hardly any hair even on legs. lol


----------



## Death's Door

Not to get off the subject of back hair, dog hair, fur flying, etc., but I just realized that DT changed his avatar. First Sin - now you - what's going on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So did GrapeGirl.
It all happened last night during a pretty wild chat, crazy fools I tell!


----------



## DeathTouch

I know a lot of chicks like that. Baby smooth skin. But I can't imagine yours being baby smooth.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't say baby smooth, give or take a few festering boils here and there


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So did GrapeGirl.
> It all happened last night during a pretty wild chat, crazy fools I tell!


Damn it, I missed everything. My dogs were fighting over the food bowl dish again.


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I didn't say baby smooth, give or take a few festering boils here and there


I am getting over the flu, give me break. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does an infected body growth want to make you  ?


----------



## DeathTouch

Da Weiner said:


> Not to get off the subject of back hair, dog hair, fur flying, etc., but I just realized that DT changed his avatar. First Sin - now you - what's going on?


I figured that if Sinister can change his, than I am going to change mine.:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Does an infected body growth want to make you  ?


Yuk it does, and how!


----------



## Death's Door

"it rubs the lotion on its its or else it will get the hose."


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister will never change his avatar back now!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> "it rubs the lotion on its its or else it will get the hose."


Nice quote, Silence of the Lambs!


----------



## Vlad

I thought you all might be interested in the follow up on how this film made out. Here are two posts by Rachel................

#1)Well, I was going to wait before telling everyone, but I didn't feel like waiting any longer.

First off, we had our class screenings of our films last week and overall, I think people liked mine, well maybe not the girl who said, "you have too much time on yoru hands". But one person said they are now scared of me! That's pretty cool! One of my not so smart teachers asked me if it's true that the Orbachs do Halloween on the same day as me....no of course not, I mean why would they do Halloween on the 31st? That's just dumb! Plus, it's a documentary, meaning it's all true!

A few days ago I got my mark.....A+ and then I received word that I have been nominated for an award. The award show is tonight and I already have my outfit picked out, I even bought matching shoes and a purse....I hate getting dressed up, but when/if I have to go up on stage and give a speech, I wanna look good!

I also submitted my film to 4 different festivals, 3 student festivals in Toronto and then that horror festival that JJ was talking about. They said I was not eligible to win because it's a doc, but that they would give it an honorary mention!

I have been trying to submit my film to current.tv but it has not been working properly, when I get it on their site, I'll post a link so if any of you kind people want to vote for it, so that maybe they'll air it on actual tv, that'd be cool!


May 08, 06 8:59 am

#2)Ok, I'm very tired right now...but I will do my best to tell you all the detals...

1.) One of my teachers came up to me and 2 other classmates. He turns to one and says, "I liked your film". He turns to the other and says, "I really liked your film". He turns to me and says, "I loved your film and almost wet myself while marking it".

2.) According to award show insiders, the reason I was the only one in my category is because the teachers felt that no other doc even came close to mine, and they saw no point in nominating them.....as if I wasn't getting a big head already!

3.) I did not know they were going to do this, but after someone won an award they would proceed to play that person's entire piece.....meaning I got to see my film on a huge movie theater screen in front of tons of complete strangers! And it was totally awesome and I want to do it aagain!!!!!!!!!

4.) After I won and people saw my film, I had complete strangers, students from other semesters, all my past teachers, and even the dean congratulate me. The dean's exact words were, "congratulations you freak!" Gotta love that!

5.) One of the award show editors, a student from another semester, told me that while putting the show together, he watched my film over and over and laughed every time!

6.) One of my teachers, who had never seen the film before that night, came up to me and told me that this is my calling and I should continue making films of this nature. And he is one of our most respected teachers!

7.) At the bar.....more random strangers complimenting me. And then.....the guy who runs the equipment rental at our school came up to me and started telling me how he makes animatronic pumpkins and would love to help me beat the orbachs! He also guessed that my favourite film was Nightmare Before Christmas and asked me if I wanted to help him with a film he's doing with puppets....he proceeded to flirt with me, but he was really wasted at the time. Anyway, I gave him my website url, so he could contact me once sober!

Downsides:
They stopped giving out the fancy glass awards and went back to crappy plastic and it doesn't even have my name on it, just the category I won for.

The majority of my class decided not to show up, because they weren't nominated and thought it would be boring, but most of the people I like were there.

That's it! It was totally great and I want my movie on the big screen again! Oh and sorry for the long post!


May 09, 06 9:52 am 
Rachel 



Oh and I slept with my award last night.......is that weird?


May 09, 06 9:53 am


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks for sharing Vlad, I was wondering how it turned out for her.


----------



## claymud

You know I was just going over this again... We really did good at scaring her off


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just now saw this film...and saved it to my computer. This chick did a great job! I act in films not nearly as well directed! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

So I was checking out her website today and she has her list up for what she is going to make this year. She doesn't think that witch can be made right, so she isn't making a witch. Well, I think she maybe wrong there. I think a witch can be made right.



What does the great Rachel have up her sleeve? No, it's not a magic trick, it's a list of new props she plans on building for 2006, if her busy schedule of lying around and watching tv permits it!



Opening coffin – last year I created a moving grim reaper prop. This year I am moving up in the world of animatronics, slightly, by building a coffin with a lid that opens and slams shut, complete with sound and lights. 
Zombie Gravedigger – I’ve been thinking about this one for a while now. I have no clue how I am going to build him, but I really want to so who knows! He may even move and hold a bloody shovel! 
Sign – Yes, I know I built a sign last year, but this one will be different! This one will be either above my cemetery somehow, or in front of my driveway. It will be the kind of sign that you would see over a fence, I.E. it will be curved and made to look sort of old and wrought irony. 
Vampire in a coffin – Don’t you hate it when you have an extra coffin lying around and don’t know what to do with it? What? You say this has never happened to you?! Um ok...well, I plan on building a vampire to reside in said coffin. 
Ghost – I know I said I would never have ghosts or witches on my property and I stand by my no witch policy because they are simply overdone and tacky, but ghosts, if done correctly can be pretty spooky. So, if I figure out the best way to do this, you may just see a ghost flying above the cemetery. 
Tombstones – I always try to build at least one new tombstone a year. I still need to decide how I want this one to look, but it will definitely happen. Oh, and if you have any good ideas for epitaphs, let me know and you may just see your idea on my front lawn! 
I have some more ideas in my head, but you’ll have to come by on Halloween night to see them, plus I have some repairs to make on last years props (Bubbles the Vicious Spider lost a leg while being taken down last year), J.Lo the Grim Reaper (I call him this because of his big booty) has to be fixed a bit, etc… Plus there’s always the few store bought props that I purchase at the last minute.


----------



## HotH

Thanks a lot! Now it's going to look bad when I don't get half that list done!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey, has anyone heard from HotH recently? Anyone know her site?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here you go...

http://www.hauntonthehill.com/


----------



## Spartan005

DeathTouch said:


> But when she said Halloween is for scaring the Sh** out of little children, I thought that was so cool. Is Zombie's word censor on? I just want to say that was a direct quote and nothing that came ouf of my mouth.


that part was so funny lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wonder whatever happened to her?


----------



## DeathTouch

She is still going Sickie. I was just looking for her video.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wish we saw her here again.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, back off man, she is mine. Damn long drive for me to go to get some haunt booty. LOL. I made funny. LOL. Just don't kill me.

She does have another video. And herrrrre it is.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay, anyone know if this person is still around and if she is still doing any haunting?


----------



## DeathTouch

I do. You should check out her blog. She has been getting on TV all the time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ah! I see by her site she still does, and not only that- but she works at a pro haunt now doing scenery and prop designing in Ontario.

Too bad she's not active here anymore.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

why TV, DT?


----------



## DeathTouch

She still has a haunt. The news came by her house last year.


----------



## DeathTouch

To anyone interested I just heard today that she has retired from haunting. May come back later, but right now she is retired. That sucks...


----------

